# Vape Vending Machines



## Hooked (19/2/22)

Vape vending machines coming to UK grocery stores in trial​








Vape vending machines coming to UK grocery stores in trial


The vending machines have been launched by age verification tech business 1account




 www.thegrocer.co.uk




10 Feb. 2022

"Age verification tech business 1account has launched a vape vending machine, which will appear in grocery stores this spring.

The first of the machines has been installed in the Leicester branch of specialist vape retailer Ecigwizard as part of a 12-month trial, which will also see them appear at “a household name grocery retailer” the company said.

To buy products from the machine, vapers download the 1account app, upload a form of ID to prove their age and who they are, and take a selfie. Their information is cross-referenced and verified with multiple data points including mobile phone records.

At the vending machine, the customer selects the product they want before opening the app and scanning a QR code on the machine to unlock it. They then make a card payment and their product is dispensed.

“The use of vending machines for the sale of consumable products has grown significantly in recent years as retailers better understand the demands of modern consumers,” Ben Keirle, founder and CEO of 1account, told The Grocer. “This pilot with Ecigwizard, and future trial partners, aims to evaluate if the sale of age-restricted goods can form part of the continued expansion of this new generation of ‘smart’ vending machines, which ensure children are not able to access age restricted products”..."

Reactions: Like 2


----------

